# Mould in the vivarium



## Jilazee (Dec 13, 2016)

have a newly planted vivarium. A week or so old. It's misted twice a day at the moment to help the moss set in and has the air circulated for 3 hours each day. I have a fair amount of spring tails in the Viv but the don't climb the back wall. There are no frogs in the tank.

I've noticed some mould growing on the background composed of substrate and silicone. It's grey for the most part with one area a tiny bit green.










Is this normal? 
Should I worry about it?


----------



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

Mold in a new vivarium is a very normal thing. What you took a pic of there looks like the same stuff we all get in a new viv and it should take care of itself within a few days, maybe a week or two.


----------

